# Want to turn a Fascinate into a media player.



## rhino3081 (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife is trading up to a Rezound and I would like to load a ROM on her phone that would turn it into a media player for my son. Does anyone know of such a ROM? Would like it to not have a working radio so he would not accidental call 911 and obviously don't need apps like messenger and bloatware. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Miui has a good music player, or put ics with the cm9 music app. Any from would be good. My fascinate us also a music player now. I switch between rooms still.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I did something like this for my mom's old fascinate for my niece. I just took a rom (aokp in this case) and pulled all of the unnecessary things out of system/apps before flashing it also you can do the same with gapps. It has no browser, phone, contacts, messaging, and etc. If you need help ask or maybe I can help after I finish some lab reports this weekend.

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------

